# EVGA SR-X Dual-Socket LGA 2011 Motherboard Teased Some More



## Cristian_25H (Feb 13, 2012)

Wondering what's going on with EVGA's SR-X motherboard? Well the board still isn't ready for release but EVGA has made progress on it, as is confirmed by a new image provided by the US-based company. This photo showcases the SR-X in a near final stage, equipped with an updated cooling solution made up of four heatsinks (covering VRM areas and chipsets).

As previously reported, the SR-X comes with two LGA 2011 sockets (it supports Sandy Bridge-E CPUs for single-processor setups and Sandy Bridge-EP CPUs for dual-chip configurations), 12 DDR3 memory slots (up to 96 GB of RAM are supported), two (one 8-pin and one 6-pin) power connectors per CPU, six SATA and four SAS (Serial Attached SCSI) ports, seven PCI-Express 3.0 x16 slots (SLI and CrossFireX support is included), PCIe disable switches, voltage read points, a debug LED, dual Gigabit Ethernet, two eSATA ports, 7.1 channel audio, Bluetooth, EVBot support, and six USB 3.0 connectors (four on the back plate, two via a header).

EVGA is promising more details about the SR-X (a price tag and an availability date maybe) 'soon'. CeBIT anyone?





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh good lord.


----------



## repman244 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## rangerone766 (Feb 13, 2012)

if and only if i won the lottery, would i even consider something like this. then i would call a Dr. and get a real penis enlargement to go with it.


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2012)

rangerone766 said:


> if and only if i won the lottery, would i even consider something like this. then i would call a Dr. and get a real penis enlargement to go with it.



Some people would actually use it. Not many, but some.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2012)

man, if only i had the cash i would totally build myself a dream rig with this


----------



## repman244 (Feb 13, 2012)

Frick said:


> Some people would actually use it. Not many, but some.



Are you referring to the board or the penis?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 13, 2012)

@repman244







I would say, it depends, I would BOINC this baby for sure, 2x 6 core, 24 thread, that must be amazing!!!


----------



## rangerone766 (Feb 13, 2012)

Frick said:


> Some people would actually use it. Not many, but some.



what? the penis enlagement?


----------



## repman244 (Feb 13, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I would say, it depends, I would BOINC this baby for sure, 2x 6 core, 24 thread, that must be amazing!!!



It can probably handle 2 x 8 core Xeons aswell


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 13, 2012)

Bad placement of the one 8 pin connector but I take it anyway


----------



## BlackOmega (Feb 13, 2012)

It's alright I suppose.


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice passive cooled


----------



## MikeMurphy (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd rather buy a car.


----------



## radrok (Feb 13, 2012)

I can use up to 64 threads, this would be awesome for my work.


----------



## blibba (Feb 14, 2012)

Ugly-ass board. Did they get overclocking working on it? Current consensus seems to be that all 2P capable Xeons aren't overclockable at all.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 14, 2012)

*I can imagine the price tag...*



Cristian_25H said:


> As previously reported, the SR-X comes with two LGA 2011 sockets (it supports Sandy Bridge-E CPUs for single-processor setups and Sandy Bridge-EP CPUs for dual-chip configurations), 12 DDR3 memory slots (up to 96 GB of RAM are supported), two (one 8-pin and one 6-pin) power connectors per CPU, six SATA and four SAS (Serial Attached SCSI) ports, seven PCI-Express 3.0 x16 slots (SLI and CrossFireX support is included), PCIe disable switches, voltage read points, a debug LED, dual Gigabit Ethernet, two eSATA ports, 7.1 channel audio, Bluetooth, EVBot support, and six USB 3.0 connectors (four on the back plate, two via a header).


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 14, 2012)

I 'd prefer eVGA cut off a chunk of that pcb and fashion it into a decent overclocking and 'semi-affordable' mini-itx board. 

LC


----------



## badtaylorx (Feb 14, 2012)

this guy cant run two "X" chips tho right...

whatever...a cppl of xeons will still be SMASHING some records very soon i imagine


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2012)

man, why cant some mobo manufacturer just make an AMD variant of this...i would totally take 2x4 core Zosmas or 2x6 core Thubans in one board, with 26-32gb ram, if the price of the board itself would not exceed 300€...dammit, i think i even would buy two


----------



## blibba (Feb 14, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> man, why cant some mobo manufacturer just make an AMD variant of this...i would totally take 2x4 core Zosmas or 2x6 core Thubans in one board, with 26-32gb ram, if the price of the board itself would not exceed 300€...dammit, i think i even would buy two



What for, exactly? I'd think that you'd get more done for less with a single overclocked Intel hex-core.

It'd be faster (than a single dual-Thuban-Opteron-hex rig), it'd use cheaper RAM, it'd use cheaper boards, it could use cheaper cases and PSUs, and it'd probably (when overclocked) use about the same amount of power.

And unlike the AMD server rig, it'd also kick ass in games and the like.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2012)

blibba said:


> What for, exactly? I'd think that you'd get more done for less with a single overclocked Intel hex-core.
> 
> It'd be faster (than a single dual-Thuban-Opteron-hex rig), it'd use cheaper RAM, it'd use cheaper boards, it could use cheaper cases and PSUs, and it'd probably (when overclocked) use about the same amount of power.
> 
> And unlike the AMD server rig, it'd also kick ass in games and the like.



Man, that comes from someone that uses phenoms for years... they are great for their price, even tho they are not the best performant... of course, it would be a niche product,and surely, no one will ever build one... but, isnt one allowed to dream?


----------



## blibba (Feb 14, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Man, that comes from someone that uses phenoms for years... they are great for their price, even tho they are not the best performant... of course, it would be a niche product,and surely, no one will ever build one... but, isnt one allowed to dream?



Phenoms aren't 2P capable, therein lies a principle flaw in said plan.

But sure, dream on.

Maybe you could go all nostalgia on this: http://www.asus.com/Server_Workstation/Workstation_Motherboards/L1N64SLI_WS/

It's SLI ready, supports 12 SATA devices, has plenty of PCI-E bandwidth to be getting on with, and in theory a bios could be developed for it to support fairly recent Opterons.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2012)

blibba said:


> Phenoms aren't 2P capable, therein lies a principle flaw in said plan.
> 
> But sure, dream on.
> 
> ...



Sadly they arent, but, in todays modern world, i dont really know if it would be impossible to get it working, even tho it shouldnt be possible... just by using some tricked out technology that isnt talked about in public. Who knows?

Nice versatile board, maybe a little bit too old and useless to buy one tho... but a great collectors item for people that keep their old rigs, when they build new ones


----------



## Shihab (Feb 14, 2012)

Cristian_25H said:


> seven PCI-Express 3.0 x16 slots (SLI and CrossFireX support is included)



Tri/Quad SLI/XFire @x16 all of them ?


----------



## blibba (Feb 14, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Nice versatile board, maybe a little bit too old and useless to buy one tho... but a great collectors item for people that keep their old rigs, when they build new ones



It's viable for current use.

The dual core FX CPUs it was originally designed for could overclock to a level where they'd keep up with a low-end 45nm Phenom or Athlon quad. With about 350W power use between them, of course.

8GB of DDR2 also is no major issue today. And 12 Sata 2 ports and 48 PCI-E lanes are more than most of us manage now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2012)

blibba said:


> It's viable for current use.
> 
> The dual core FX CPUs it was originally designed for could overclock to a level where they'd keep up with a low-end 45nm Phenom or Athlon quad. With about 350W power use between them, of course.
> 
> 8GB of DDR2 also is no major issue today. And 12 Sata 2 ports and 48 PCI-E lanes are more than most of us manage now



Any links to any benches? yeah the amount of sata ports  and pcie lanes is incredible , would make a good folder and data server, if i think about it twice... if i got one for 150€ with CPUs and fully populated ddr800 ram, i would instantly take it


----------



## blibba (Feb 14, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ... if i got one for 150€ with CPUs and fully populated ddr800 ram, i would instantly take it



No way you would find one fully equipped that cheap tbh.

This TH review somewhat amusingly shows the platform getting beaten by a QX6700, but says that it will come into its own once quad-core CPUs are released for it. Over 5 years later, Asus's support list still doesn't mention anything beyond the launch CPUs.

I think you could expect roughly Q8200/Q6600 level performance most of the time, but with 2-3 times the power requirements.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Animalpak (Feb 14, 2012)

Oveeeeerkilllll


----------



## NC37 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dualie boards are one thing but I'm surprised we haven't seen more ideas using a daughtercard approach. Apple did it a lot in the RISC days. The dual G4/G5 machines didn't have multicore tech, it was just two CPUs slapped onto a daughtercard which plugged into the socket.

Wouldn't need an entire board to run setups like this, just a simple card that seats two CPUs. Issue would be, you'd need a custom heatsink design to do it. Power requirements would change too so likely the card would need it's own VRM setup with power connector similar to the 7447s Powerlogix used in the G4 Cube upgrades. Maybe some implementation done on the socket to support it too.

Cost to dev all this is likely prohibitive. Might as well just add more cores or work on improving designs. But for servers, be a pretty simple way to add more performance. Give another upgrade option.


----------



## radrok (Feb 14, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Oveeeeerkilllll



What is overkill? Is it something edible?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2012)

Crunching power!!!
I will take three (I wish)


----------



## radarblade (Feb 14, 2012)

Cristian_25H said:


> EVGA is promising more details about the SR-X (a price tag and an availability date maybe) 'soon'. CeBIT anyone?


Yeah. A price tag that is gonna make a pretty huge hole in our wallets for months.


----------



## Isenstaedt (Feb 14, 2012)

Coming next is dual motherboards.


----------



## Sanhime (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice expensive chopping board.


----------



## DualAmdMP (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn.....I want a dual socket AMD motherboard that meant to OC!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 15, 2012)

I still wish i could afford the SR-2, this thing is going to give me pleasurable dreams for a good two years. I'm going to need to hydrate before bed, tons of water.


----------



## w3b (Feb 16, 2012)

*Nice on paper*

'six SATA and four SAS (Serial Attached SCSI) ports'

6 + [4 x 4 (via SAS to Reverse SATA breakout cables] = 6 + 16 = 22 HDDs 

Not bad if they can keep it all in the financial reach of traditional setups (LSI SAS 2008 chip based controller in HBA/IT mode with a SAS Expander from my observations/experience) people use in File Servers pushing those numbers (anything but a budget build given current HDD prices  )


----------

